
Ask HN: What weekend projects actually make money - bluekite2000
Every day I see someone post a weekend project. Does any of them actually turn into a real company or they all join the deadpool at the end?
======
splish
Many "weekend" projects are starting out as experiments or self-educating
exercises. Depending on the overall scope or drive of the developer these have
potential to become apps or small revenue generating adventures.

To your question though, I recently stumbled onto <http://sleepyti.me> from
this post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2399054> and it looks as
though this exercise in learning jquery is now enough to cover his rent.

------
rawsyntax
I think writing an ebook as a weekend project can make money. As long as you
are knowledgeable about a particular subject.

------
Swizec
The great thing about weekend projects is that they make it much much easier
to get a freelancing gig, two, three ...

------
noodle
"real company" is relative, and what the person does with the weekend project
is rather up to them.

i just posted a new weekend project, and some of my past weekend projects have
turned into profit. i've also totally abandoned some, as well. none have
generated enough interest or money for me to warrant working full time on them
(yet).

------
urza
If you are doing weekend project for money, you are doing it wrong. In my
opinion weekend projects are not about money or starting companies but about
fun, joy and teaching yourself something new.

The best things in the world are free.

------
gerbera
Wasn't Facebook a 'weekend' project?

